# WebCam, Sound und Marble Blast unter Mandrake?



## Gabi (21. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte wieder mal einige Fragen:

1.) WebCam "Logitech QuickCam Zoom".
Wenn ich die anschließe (USB), dann hängt sich Mandrake auf. Da hilft dann 
nur mehr ein neu Start. Was läuft da falsch?

2.) Sound: "82801EB AC'97 Audio" (so die genaue Beschreibung der Soundkarte "on Board").
Wenn ich ein Spiel starte zb. "LBreakout 2" funktioniert der Sound problemlos. Auch wenn ich
micht mit dem KDE einlogge höre ich den Startsound, aber unter Gnome nicht!

3.) Linux Spiele.
Ich hab mir unter SuSE die CD Wine Rack gekauft. Da ich aber jetzt Mandrake habe, wollte
ich das Game "Marble Blast" testen. Nun, er lässt mich das rpm Packet nicht mal installieren!
Also ein Spiel sollten nun doch nicht "nur" für eine bestimmte Distribution geschrieben worden
sein? Hmm ...

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## JohannesR (21. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Gabi _
> *Das wäre in etwa so, als wenn es so um die 20 Windows Versionen gäbe und keine ist
> kompatibel zu einander! *



Lass dein fundiertes Halbwissen unter deinen Posts doch bitte mal weg, das nervt echt...


----------



## Sway (22. Januar 2004)

@1: http://www.google.de oder http://www.linuxforen.de oder http://www.prolinux.de .... es gibt sicher schon ne Menge Threads in andern Foren darüber. Ich hab ne WebCam vor nem Jahr über USB zum laufen bekommen, das is ne einfache sache, wenn man weiss wie es geht.

@2: Schau mal in die Lautstärkereglung.

@3: Das Spiel wird sicher auch unter Mandrake laufen. Es fehlen sicher nur irgendwelche Packete. Was kommt denn da für ne Fehlermeldung?


----------



## Gabi (22. Januar 2004)

Hallo Sway,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort!



> _Original geschrieben von Sway _
> *@2: Schau mal in die Lautstärkereglung.*


Die Lautstärkenregelung ist in Ordnung. Da man bei den Spielen den
Sound hört, auch der Radio funktioniert über den Pc. Nur halt nicht bei
den Anwendungen.


> *@3: Das Spiel wird sicher auch unter Mandrake laufen. Es fehlen sicher nur irgendwelche Packete. Was kommt denn da für ne Fehlermeldung? *


Wenn ich auf das rpm klicke, kommt folgende Melung:
*"Some package requested cannot be installed:
MarbleBlast-1.3-4.i586 (due to unsatisfied CheckHardware)"*




@ Johannes:
Ich werde mich in Zukunft hüten, mein *fundiertes Halbwissen*
(ist übrigens schön formuliert   ), hier wieder zugeben. 
Im übrigen würde ich das nicht als Halbwissen deklarieren, sondern
als Gedankengang. 
Aber egal, Gedankengänge nerven und sind hier nicht erwünscht,
muss man aktzeptieren!

Schöne Grüße
Gabi


----------



## Sway (22. Januar 2004)

http://holarse.wue.de/index.php?content=marbleblast
Also es läuft auf jedenfall auch unter Mandrake. Kann es sein, das du keine 3D Karte installiert hast?


----------



## Gabi (22. Januar 2004)

Ich habs jetzt gelesen. hmm ...
Doch, ich habe die Nvidia FX 5200.
Hab den Treiber vor einigern Tagen installiert.
Tuxracer zb. geht.


----------

